

MeteorJS is offering free access to this book - 24hrs - williamle8300
https://www.discovermeteor.com/

======
williamle8300
BUT -- if you're thinking about learning Meteor, there are still some things
to take into consideration. For starters, Meteor doesn't have REST support,
and overall feels kinda alpha.

[https://gist.github.com/ble/4457840](https://gist.github.com/ble/4457840)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16723780/difference-
betwe...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16723780/difference-between-
angular-and-meteor-where-they-overlap)

